

The Remarkable JO-Zero Robot (Video) - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2010/02/15/the-remarkable-jo-zero-robot-video/

======
yannis
Amazing head stand.

------
jcnnghm
Kids in 10 years are going to have awesome toys... I am jealous. I wonder if
this can be scaled it, its performance is very impressive.

